# How long does RAI stay in your system



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a really small dose for my thyroid as I had toxic hot nodules, the doctor said it should be enough to kill the nodules and leave the rest of my thyroid. I had rai 4 and a half months ago. Would the RAI be out of my system now.
I had 15 millicures.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I found this for you:

"How long does the radioiodine stay in my body?
The radioiodine from your treatment will temporarily remain in your body. Most of the radioiodine not collected by your thyroid gland will be eliminated within the first 2 days after your treatment. Radioiodine leaves your body primarily in your urine, but very small amounts may leave in your saliva, sweat, and feces.

The amount of radioiodine remaining in your thyroid tissue is responsible for the desired medical effect. However, this amount also decreases rapidly. This means that the possibility of radiation exposure to you and others is reduced with time. Over time, no radioiodine remains in your body."

I found that from this site:

http://www.cmicenters.com/nps/content/nucpharm/unitdose/thyroid/thy_patient_info.asp

So, from what I gathered, your dose should be well out of your system by now.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

cool, thanks very much


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hi there! I found this for you:
> 
> "How long does the radioiodine stay in my body?
> The radioiodine from your treatment will temporarily remain in your body. Most of the radioiodine not collected by your thyroid gland will be eliminated within the first 2 days after your treatment. Radioiodine leaves your body primarily in your urine, but very small amounts may leave in your saliva, sweat, and feces.
> ...


'over time' how long is that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> 'over time' how long is that?


It would vary from individual to individual depending on weight, how many millicuries, rate of kidney clearance and so on.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's right, but from what I understand, after a week (maybe just a little more) it should be all gone.


----------

